# Care of an Aluminum Table Top



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

Greetings,

Excellent forum here!

In years past I've always had table saws with cast iron tops and cared for them accordingly. Rust or other deformations was never an issue.

Recently I acquired a new Porter Cable 10" Contractors Saw with an aluminum top. How does one care for aluminum when the day is done? A coating of Butchers Wax?

Many thanks!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

No clue re your question but welcome to the party!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome!

I use Johnson's Paste Wax on my aluminum router table top. I use it on my CI tables, too! It's cheap and seems to work well on everything - both to keep tops slippery and to prevent rust on CI tables.

I would think that Butcher's would give similar results. Just avoid automotive waxes with any silicone in them. Wood finishes don't like that stuff at all.

Bill


----------



## Skiptooth (Mar 12, 2013)

I just use the same Trewax paste floor wax that I use for my cast iron tables on my tools with aluminum tables and bases. I've done this for many years and its always seemed to work well.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use any type of wax. Aluminum doesn't need much as it doesn't rust. A good solvent wipe down would be good. If you want to apply a treatment, I would use Topcote.





















.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

C-Man said: "_I wouldn't use any type of wax. Aluminum doesn't need much as it doesn't rust. _"

Yes, but it does corrode/oxidize. On top of that, I think a coat of wax helps the stock slide across the aluminum. I like your Topcote idea.

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Yes, but it does corrode/oxidize. On top of that, I think a coat of wax helps the stock slide across the aluminum. I like your Topcote idea.
> 
> Bill


I wouldn't use anything other than Topcote if I were to use a product. A white Scotch-Brite pad (#7445) works wonders for continued maintenance. For light corrosion, use a light gray (#7448) For heavy corrosion use maroon (#7447).


















.


----------



## MmudKatD2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Aluminum does oxidize but generally turns white where iron turns red. If you've ever had an aluminum toolbox on your truck and got that white powder on your hands when opening it, you've seen it.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

I put paste wax on my old aluminum table saw top and it was great. Trouble is, it doesn't last very long, it needs frequent applications. I think if TopCote(Now officially called "GlideCote") lives up to it's claims, I'll be happy. They say it lasts 3 times longer, so we'll see. I sprayed everything with it!


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*400 posts!*

Hi!
We've always used Butcher's Wax on all CI and Al machine tops. No 
complaints!
We are willing to try TopCote just so we don't get "set in our ways".
Will let you folks know how it goes !
Buy the way, this makes out 400th post!
Hubby *still* insists that I ask if there is any prize or something for this milestone...alas, I try telling him, but he seems to be getting more "set in *his *ways" as we age !
Best to all,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I use Johnson's Paste Wax on my aluminum router table top. I use it on my CI tables, too! It's cheap and seems to work well on everything - both to keep tops slippery and to prevent rust on CI tables.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill!


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

jharris2 said:


> No clue re your question but welcome to the party!


Thanks, lol


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

Skiptooth said:


> I just use the same Trewax paste floor wax that I use for my cast iron tables on my tools with aluminum tables and bases. I've done this for many years and its always seemed to work well.


Thank you!


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi!
> We've always used Butcher's Wax on all CI and Al machine tops. No
> complaints!
> We are willing to try TopCote just so we don't get "set in our ways".
> ...


Absolutely outstanding help here, greatly appreciated!

Lyman


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

RobinDobbie said:


> I put paste wax on my old aluminum table saw top and it was great. Trouble is, it doesn't last very long, it needs frequent applications. I think if TopCote(Now officially called "GlideCote") lives up to it's claims, I'll be happy. They say it lasts 3 times longer, so we'll see. I sprayed everything with it!


Thank you, Robin!


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

What kind of solvent have you used?


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

MmudKatD2 said:


> Aluminum does oxidize but generally turns white where iron turns red. If you've ever had an aluminum toolbox on your truck and got that white powder on your hands when opening it, you've seen it.


Very true, and thanks.


----------



## Rev. A (Jan 29, 2021)

lgldsr73 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Excellent forum here!
> 
> ...


YUP, treat it just like iron.


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

What about BoeShield T9?
Thanks,
Lyman


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rev. A said:


> YUP, treat it just like iron.


I have to ask, was it needed to necropost in 4 different threads about the same topic?


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

Huh? The thread is about treating aluminum, N'cest pas? Hence the question.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Was directed at the person i quoted


----------



## lgldsr73 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, lol. Thanks for the clarification!

Lyman


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Someone should lock this thread


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Is it slotted aluminum? If it is I wouldn't do anything to it other than run it till the blade falls off then buy a cast iron top model. Maybe occasionally run a small flathead screwdriver through the slots and maybe take some fine grit sandpaper to the surface..


----------

